# Cube Händler in Hamburg?



## Matte (15. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wohne in Hamburg und will mir zum neuen Jahr das CUBE AMS PRO zulegen. Problem ist nur, dass mit Kings Custom Cycles ein Bikeshop über den Dealerlocator der Cube HP angegeben wird, der zumindest bei der angebenen Adresse nicht mehr existiert. 

Shops wie MSP, CNC, CYLCLEFACTORY oder auch von Hacht führen keine CUBE Bikes.

Hast jemand einen Tipp? Onlinebestellungen sind nicht mein Ding. Ich schnacke lieber direkt mit den Leuten.

Besten Dank 

Matte


----------



## Rumplex (19. November 2004)

Matte schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wohne in Hamburg und will mir zum neuen Jahr das CUBE AMS PRO zulegen. Problem ist nur, dass mit Kings Custom Cycles ein Bikeshop über den Dealerlocator der Cube HP angegeben wird, der zumindest bei der angebenen Adresse nicht mehr existiert.
> 
> ...




Renn- und Sportrad in Altona hat Cube.

Sehr kompetent und frreundlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matte (22. November 2004)

Vielen Dank! 

Dann werd ich dort mal mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Joyman (13. März 2008)

Fahrrad Nieland bei der UBahn Haltestelle Hamburger Strasse ist auch Cube Dealer...;-) Ebenso Fast Forward Cyles bei Renn und Sportrad in Altona...


----------



## -Adler- (13. März 2008)

auf der Würfelheimatseite gibt es einen Händlerfinder 




> Gefundene Händler: 5
> Fahrradhaus Meincke
> D-22335, Hamburg
> Marcks GmbH
> ...


----------



## mike-on-a-bike (13. März 2008)

-


----------

